

How online bank account aggregation should work (hint: no scraping) - jawns
http://coding.pressbin.com/63/How-online-bank-account-aggregation-should-work/

======
trotsky
_Open Financial Exchange (OFX) is a unified specification for the electronic
exchange of financial data between financial institutions, businesses and
consumers via the Internet._

<http://www.ofx.net/>

